

Ultimate Cheat Sheet By James Altucher Is Bad Advice - pkenjora
https://www.awarelabs.com/blog/ultimate-cheat-sheet-by-james-altucher-is-bad-advice/

======
OafTobark
The main thing James get wrong in his advice is that it pertains to most
businesses rather than hyper growth startups. In which case, his advice isn't
wrong. The issue here is Paul and James are arguing semantics.

For a startup, yes, a Delaware C Corp is typical. For a small business, thats
probably an LLC. Vesting is typically 4 years with a 1 year cliff in the
startup world so again, thats not incorrect per say (I didn't see the quoting
of the 1 year cliff).

In any event, everything realistically is a big fat "it depends" depending on
the business. I'd say that James' advice pertains primarily to startups even
though his 100 point list is still not perfect

